
Countering Kernel Rootkits with Lightweight Hook Protection [pdf] - stakent
http://discovery.csc.ncsu.edu/pubs/ccs09-HookSafe.pdf
======
stakent
Found on Schneier on Security blog
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/protecting_oss...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/protecting_oss.html)

